

Now showing: Older Tweets in search results - hornokplease
http://blog.twitter.com/2013/02/now-showing-older-tweets-in-search.html

======
wanghq
This will be useful. I wanted to build this but stopped.

[http://www.ex-prj.com/post/40318453692/400hashtags-keep-
an-e...](http://www.ex-prj.com/post/40318453692/400hashtags-keep-an-eye-on-
your-interested-hashtag)

